# Outlook 2003 send/receive so slow?



## mhej0618 (Jul 31, 2008)

why is it when i send e-mail or try to receive e-mail at size of 20kb or lower its sending/receive is so slow?

Is there any problem when my pc or with my Internet connection?


pls help!

thanx...:sigh:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

have you contacted your email service to see if they are having problems? did this start after installing some program? do you have your anitvirus setup to scan your emails


----------

